# Oars fiberglass peeling



## bmcdhart (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm looking for steps to take care of fiberglass peeling on 2 cataract oars. Blades are fine.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Skikbum66 (Apr 5, 2014)

400 grit sand paper and marine epoxy coat.


----------



## bmcdhart (Jul 15, 2014)

should this be done in small steps or sand the entire oar shaft then apply epoxy?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Sand the entire shaft, wipe them down with acetone, apply two coats of marine varnish according to the manufacturers recommendations regarding drying time between coats.

I had four of those cataract shafts about 8 years ago that left fiberglass particles when the came in contact with skin-not fun. 

You'll want to re-apply every couple of years using the same procedures.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bmcdhart (Jul 15, 2014)

thank you


----------

